# الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي ""&amp



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي ""&amp*

الفريق التطويري المسيحي لخدمه المواقع المسيحيه

مجموعه من الشباب المسيحي هيقوموا بترشيح نفسهم حسب الحاجات اللي احنا عاوزينا هيكون هدف الفريق دعم 
المواقع المسيحيه من كل جانب مجانا و بدون اي فلوس 

هنقول بكل الخدمات مجانا ودي هتبقي هدفنا وهتكون بدايتنا من المنتدي هنا ... هتكون بدايه الفريق ببدايه منتدي التصميم اللي انا كنت اقترحته و انال اعجاب بعض الناس

هيكون لينا بعد كدا سايت علي النت خاص بينا و هنعمل مشروع استضافه للمواقع المسيحيه بعد دراسه المشروع ده 
مع الاستاذ روك طبعا لانه ادري مننا في الحاجات دي المهم طبعا في ناس حبت تشترك في الموضوع ده وهما 

سامح وبولا وهيما و طبعا اكيد معانا الاستاذ روك صاحب الفكره من الاول خالص ..........

طبعا انا هقول علي باقي الفريق اللي احنا عاوزينه 

3 - مصمين مواقع بأستخدم البرامج الاتيه

الفرونت بيج - الويب بيج ميكر - ميكرو مديا دريم ويفر 


3- مصمين جرافيك و صور بأستخدام البرامج الاتيه 

الفلاش - الفوتوشوب - الايماج ريدي - والثري دي ماكس

2- احترافيين عمل داخل المنتديات لدعم المنتديات 

2- ملمين خاص بالمجلات مثل  النيوك و الام كي بورتال و غيرها 

1- خاص بعمليات البي اتش بي ماي ادمن لاعطال قواعد البيانات

2- لتأمين المواقع 

كدا عدد اللي احنا عاوزينهم لتكمله الفريق هو 13

ليه العدد زياده مع انه ممكن يكون الفريق اقل من كدا

للاسف :36_1_31: :36_1_31: انا بعمل كدا لان الخدمه دي هتكون مجانيه دايما 

 واحنا اللي هنساعد في نشر كلمه المسيح 

اتمني اشوف ردود ويكتمل الفريق بدري 

اي استفسارت ابعتولي علي الرسايل الخاصه

​


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

أوكى ربنامعاك وانا صدقنى بصلي

يا رب


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا هيمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة هايلة أخى الحبيب ، ويا ريت كل واحد يقدر يقدم حاجة يقول ويساعد فيها ، ربنا يبارك فى الخدمة *


----------



## Coptic Lady (5 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يقويكم يا شباب فى ناس كتير محتاجه مساعداتكم فعلا


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2006)

*تم افتتاح القسم الخاص بالمواقع و بما ان الفكرة خاص و منتمية للفكرة الاصلية, اذن الموضوع ينقل الى منتداه الجديد*

*بالنسبة للدعم و المساعدة ستكون مسألة مجدولة بعد تقديم كل ما لدينا من معلومات في القسم الجديد*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا كتير يا استاذ روك متشكررررررررررررررررررررين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2006)

للاسف وكالعادة انا اخر من يعلم

احب انى انضم ليكم وان شاء الله اقدر اساعدكم بكثير من الامور

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*اكيد يا مايكل واللي يحب يشارك يبتعلي رساله خاصه ويقولي هو هيساعد في ايه وشكرا كتير ليك *


----------



## beshoyrh (5 أبريل 2006)

ربنا معكم ي


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة على الاهتمام دة كلوا

بجد رائع ومرسي خالص يا روك على القسم الجديد 

بس فى حاجة يا يس بالنسبة للعايز يشترك ممكن يكتب هنا فى القسم مش فى رسايل خاصة

وشكرا ليك ولتعبك

ربنا معاكم كلكوا

ويا رب تنجح الفكرة دى

أمين


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

الفكرة جميلة جميلة جدا
و انا جاهز زى ما قولتلك
ربنا معانا


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة رائعة بجد

انا ها اتعلم واجئ معاكم انتظروني *


----------



## مينا الفي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة هايلة جدا
و يسعدنى الانضمام للفريق


----------



## Michael (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا مسجل اسمى اهو من فترة*


----------



## andrewezat (12 نوفمبر 2006)

http://jesuslovers.ueuo.com
هذا موقعى

اريد ان اعمل علية منتدى مسيحى

ممكن المساعدة؟؟؟؟

لو مش ينفع ممكن اى حد يعملى منتدى اسمة jesuslovers

Jesus Lovers

ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elking007 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكله التعريب 

بعد رفع اكتر من 6 نسخ مختلفه واكتر من 10 او 15 ملف تعريب متعدد الجنسيات 

وبعد رفع الملف للموقع عبر FTP الى ملف install طبعا

وتعديل ./install/vbulletin-language.xml حسب اسم الملف

باءت المحاولات كلها بالفشل وكانت النتيجه: 


اما 

XML Error: mismatched tag at Line 1363

او 

XML Error: not well-formed (invalid token) at Line 1390

او 

صفحه بيضا ..... 

* فهل يوجد ملف تعريب لـ Vb 3.5.4 وازاى اعربه؟؟؟!!

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## KeRo LoVeLY (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> 2-احترافيين عمل داخل المنتديات لدعم المنتديات


طبعا أنا هكون من الاتنين دول :t33: 
أنا معاكم بأذن المسيح فى الفريق


----------



## m2mweb (10 يناير 2007)

*هذه الفكرة رائعة جدا أنا مستعد اشارك فى الموقع انا لدى معرفى بالفرونت بيدج و لدى خلفية عن الفوتو شوب والسواش وممكن تشوفو أمكنياتى فى موقعى الخاص
WWW.M2MWEB.CO.NR​*


----------



## m2mweb (11 يناير 2007)

andrewezat قال:


> http://jesuslovers.ueuo.com
> هذا موقعى
> 
> اريد ان اعمل علية منتدى مسيحى
> ...


*
أولا احب اقولك ان الموقع ده مش شغال
ثانيا مافيش حاجة اسمها حد يعملك منتدى امال انت هاديره ازاى هتبقى عايز حد يدرهولك برده
أن مايدوم للأنسان هو مايفعله الأنسان بتعبه ومجهوده
شكرا*​


----------



## michaelgerges (16 يناير 2007)

*معلش انا اقدر اساعد لكن الرسائل الخاصة مش شغالة عندى مش عارف ليه 

انا عايز اساعد 


انا مستوايا عالى فى البرامج الاتية 
Adobe Photoshop
Adobe ImageReady
Microsoft FrontPage
Microsoft Expression Web
DreamWaver


و انا دايما ساعد الكل فلو تقبلونى معاكم أكون شاكر جدا و طبعا مجانا لرفع اسم المسيح 
*​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (7 فبراير 2007)

اوك يا مان الفكرة دى عظيمة جدا 

ممكن اشترك معاكم فى الخدمه دى 

كلمنى على الاميل بتاعى menaelgmal@yahoo.com
www.menadg2006.tkده الموقع بتاعى حاجه كده على قدى ممكن اخدم فى اى شى زى الموجود بالموقع 
فاهم قصدى
مستنى ردك


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

ربنا يباركك يس اور نو


----------



## tomamrmr2006 (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي ""&amp*

فعلا موضوع رائع ربنا معاكم​


----------



## fadynet (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

سلام الرب معكم جميعأ
انا وفريق العمل الخاص بى معكم مجنانأ
اى شئ فى خدمات المواقع حتى استضافة المواقع وحجز اسم النطاق
هذا هو موقعى
www.fadynet.net
هاتف الدعم الفنى : 0125333025
ولكن للاسف الاستضافة ستكون بمقابل مادى
ولكن ساقوم بعمل تخفيض على جميع المواقع المسيحية
ماسهمه منى فى خدم رب المجد


----------



## sub_ziro0o (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

انا غلبان وعلي قدي معرفش غير الفوتوشوب لانه صنعتي ...بس اهو يا ريت تقبلوني معاكم عشان انا حابب المساعده وانضمامي لفريق مسيحي هيضلي كتير ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## minakahf (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

*سلام نعمه*
*شكراً ليكم يا شباب وانا نفسى انضم معاكو عشان استفاد من خبراتكم ياريت يوصلى رد الموافقه من رووووووووووووك*
*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*​


----------



## peace_86 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

أنا فاشل في هذه الأمور ..
ولو أحتجتوا -في وقت لاحق- إلى إداريين..
أنا جاهز ...

والرب يبارككم ..


إقتراح بسيط:
ياريت نعمل منتدى خاص للمنتصرين الخليجيين... وشكراً


----------



## كرم العراق (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي "&q*

*ربنا يبارككم و يقويكم على هذه الخطوة التي أسعدتني جدا 

لأني بصلي مع اخوة مباركين من اجل فتح منتدى مسيحي و الصراحة انا كنت اجهل وجود سيرفرات استضافة مسيحية عربية 

و انا جدا سعيد و اصلي ان يبارك لكم الرب تعب محبتكم 

و قريبا سنقوم بالاتفاق على المنتدى*


----------



## megaman (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الــفـــريق التطويري الــمـــسيــحي ""*

الف شكر وربنا يساعدكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم


----------

